# Marriage In The US Versus Marriage In Mexico



## flybeech

My fiancee has a good job, land, two houses and a 10 year visitor's visa to the US. We intend to spend equal time in both the US and Mexico and want to enjoy as many rights in both countries as possible. Happily, she already has a visa so we have the option of getting married in either country, but we are trying to decide the best course.

If we marry there, I believe I must have my apostilled birth certificate and divorce decree officially translated, which is about 25 pages. Then, we must have a blood test and pay the much larger fee for the marriage license to a non-national. Further, I believe it is more difficult and time consuming to convert her visa to permanent resident status, if our marriage is performed outside the US.

If we are married in the US, it is my understanding that only my birth certificate and our marriage license needs to be apostilled and translated, to be registered with the Mexican government and initiate the inmigracion peticion familiar and add me to her ISSSTE health insurance and all the other things I might need that documentation for in Mexico.

What are the advantages and disadvantages of becoming married in the USA, versus being married in Mexico?


----------



## MJB5293

Do it in Vegas I did they will so the apostolic and. Send it to you because of the. Haug act it is all you have to do


----------



## tepetapan

The one disadvantage might be that when she goes to renew her U.S. visa, it may be denied. Getting her permanent resident visa is thousands of dollars and who knows if they will accept the application. In Mexico it was two trips to immigration, maybe a couple hundred dollars, no blood tests and the mayor of our did the civil wedding. And what a wedding, party on for 2 days (and nights). Thinking about it, get married in Mexico, so much more fun. 
As far as where you are married makes no difference at all, both countries will accept the fact you are married. My wife and I got married in Mexico and 6 months later in the U.S. , that way everyone got to partake of the event.... and more wedding presents!


----------



## MJB5293

tepetapan said:


> The one disadvantage might be that when she goes to renew her U.S. visa, it may be denied. Getting her permanent resident visa is thousands of dollars and who knows if they will accept the application. In Mexico it was two trips to immigration, maybe a couple hundred dollars, no blood tests and the mayor of our did the civil wedding. And what a wedding, party on for 2 days (and nights). Thinking about it, get married in Mexico, so much more fun.
> As far as where you are married makes no difference at all, both countries will accept the fact you are married. My wife and I got married in Mexico and 6 months later in the U.S. , that way everyone got to partake of the event.... and more wedding presents!


nope we went to change the name on my wifes passport and visa and the man told us to just wait till it is up for renew 2015 i wanted to know if that would change anything he said nope as the marriage was noted in the usa


----------



## tepetapan

MJB5293 said:


> nope we went to change the name on my wifes passport and visa and the man told us to just wait till it is up for renew 2015 i wanted to know if that would change anything he said nope as the marriage was noted in the usa


 And in 2015 he will not be there and she MAY be deported. See an immigration lawyer and ask them, I did and the answers from the regional office of the the U.S.
immigration where not correct. In fact 2 different immigration lawyers in two different cities told me that my wife could be deported, her visa taken and she may not be able to enter the U.S, for years if they (Immigration) found we were married ( while applying for a green card). 
Go see an immigration lawyer, the first visit is free usually. Ask them what is what and please write back with an answer. The U.S. immigration service does not work for you (though they should) and have their own agenda.


----------



## flybeech

SHOCKING! Am I understanding correctly? No matter where we marry, her US visa could be seized and she could be deported simply for marrying me? Her visa does not expire until 2017 and I assumed that in that time, we could simply convert her visa to permanent resident status, ourselves. I never dreamed that marrying me would make her a de-facto illegal alien!

I wouldn't want to do anything to jepordize her visa and I need to study the problem further. I am hopeful that the good folks here can offer some links and advise supporting or debunking the belief that marriage to an American is a violation of the terms of her visa, resulting in the forfeiture of her visa and her subsequent deportation as a criminal.


----------



## MJB5293

*false*

this is not true


----------



## maesonna

If there is any doubt about what marriage will do to her visa application, you could have just a church wedding in Mexico without a civil wedding. You'd be married in the eyes of God but not the law!


----------



## DNP

You want to know what her visa says? Read it. They're pretty clear and easy to understand. Probably limits the amount of time she can stay in the country each time she enters with that visa, probably says she can't work. (Customs will want to know what she's bringing with her on each visit.)

I don't think you'll find anything about getting married on that visa, or not getting married. And I'm sure you already know this, because you're married and divorced yourself, her visa is not a marriage license. A marriage license is something else and the INS doesn't issue marriage licenses--to anyone, citizen or non-citizen.

Read her visa, again maybe, and let us know what it says.


----------



## cscscs007

What kind of visa application do you have pending? 
I-129 (fiance visa)
I-130 (family based visa)
H-1B (visitor)

The only issue that would arise is from the I-129 visa application because it requires the person to be married in the US within a certain number of days after arrival. The requirement is that both parties must be single at the time of the marriage.
As for any other visa the answer would be any marriage would not change the status of a visa or pending visa application. In most cases it would make the case for coming to the US even stronger. 
As long as it is not an I-129 it wouldn't be an issue. Now as for her getting her passport, my wife has kept it in her name and renews it like that. Mexico has a tendency to make simple things very difficult to change.


----------



## cscscs007

I need to clarify my earlier response.

Isee she already has a visa so I assume it is an H-1B visitor visa valid for 10 years. This allows her to visit the US for up to 6 months every year. You can get married with this visa.
Since you intend on obtaining a permenent resident card for her it would be wise to review all of you options before you get married.
I-129 is a fiance visa that allows you to bring the person you intend to marry into the US, and once there you both need to be legally married within a specified time period (90 days). Once verified then USCIS will issue a "green card". After a certain period has past she will then need to go and file for an "adjustment of status" which will result in the 10 year permanent resident card being issued.
I-130 is a family based visa for persons already married. There are an unlimited number of visas (permanent resident cards) available for immediate family members of a US citizen (husband, wife, child/children under the age of 21). The downside to this one is the time it takes to get it issued can be up to a year or longer. On the positive side on first issue the permanent resident card is valid for 10 years.
I am assuming she has not overstayed her visa she currently has, has no criminal record, and has not been in deportation/removal proceedings. If she has some skeleton in her closet it becomes much more difficult to do the above.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Mexican federal law.*



cscscs007 said:


> What kind of visa application do you have pending?
> I-129 (fiance visa)
> I-130 (family based visa)
> H-1B (visitor)
> 
> Now as for her getting her passport, my wife has kept it in her name and renews it like that. Mexico has a tendency to make simple things very difficult to change.


Actually the law states a natural born Mexican citizen has to use their birth certificate name on all legal documents whether they are married or not. The wife can have two names legally in Mexico. It is not difficult it is illegal. In the US she could take your last name and can be known by that name however that is not the name she can use for legal documents in Mexico except maybe a drivers license, I do not know about that. This might seem strange to Americans but that is the way they do it.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Divorce Translated*

What are the advantages and disadvantages of becoming married in the USA, versus being married in Mexico?

If we marry there, I believe I must have my apostilled birth certificate and divorce decree officially translated, which is about 25 pages


> I was married last year in Mexico, second Mexican wife in 30 years. I had to go to the Mexican Immigration for permission to marry a Mexican citizen in Mexico but only needed an apostille copy of my divorce papers, especially for Mexico from my state, not translated and the original copy of my birth certificate, they took a copy and gave it back to me, no translation needed. The total cost out the door was $4850.00 pesos in the end, plus photos [three separate forms with 12 or so photos.
> The Municipal registrars fee for the issuance of the marriage license [Acta de Matrimonio] and the paperwork involved and the lawyer to come to perform the marriage at the boda at 8:00 PM on that Saturday night was $1900.00 pesos. The blood tests for both of us were $260.00 pesos. The certificate of good health from the Secretaia de Salud was free.


----------



## DNP

AlanMexicali said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of becoming married in the USA, versus being married in Mexico?
> 
> If we marry there, I believe I must have my apostilled birth certificate and divorce decree officially translated, which is about 25 pages


Let's all back up. Don't start with how to get married, what paperwork involved is and how much will it cost, etc. Start with why do you (plural) want to get married instead.

To have a big celebration with your friends and relatives?
To conform with the teachings and beliefs of a religious institution?
To be recoginzed as married by those whose opinions are important and matter to you?
To pledge love, loyalty and fidelity to one another until death?
Etc.?
A religious ceremony is usually chosen for those things. The government in Mexico or the U.S. Isn't going to interfere, provided that everything else is in order) if that's all you're doing.

If, however, you want a marriage that is recognized by the law, which brings some protections to the parties, along with some rights and responsibilities, including maybe some to the children born to the parties once married, then that's a different story, both in Mexcio and the U.S. Thats a civil marriage. Also, there is no pledge of love, requirements for a big celebration (although a couple of witnesses will be required, along with their signatures, in case there's a dispute later on). There's no death 'til we part clause either. Etc. Bit, since the government is getting involved and will protect your legal rights, yeah they do have some requirements you must meet. You, in turn will be required, at least by law, to abide by your end of then agreement, and to the provisions of the laws that apply. Fair enough, and if there's paperwork involved, you'll probably have to pay for most of it.

You can do both, religious and civil, in either country, keeping in mind that there's more of a separation between Church and State in Mexico than there is in the U.S. in such matters.

If you want your marriage in one country recognized in another country, not surprisingly, you're asking for something else. So you also might want to ask why you want to be married in more than one country. Maybe for good reasons but, again, why?

So start with which one you want (I've described three alternatives, the first, the second, or both) and why? (There is also a fourth alternative to consider, which is neither.)

The "why" is important because you may otherwise get yourselves into a situation that is more or less than you want.


----------



## flybeech

cscscs007 said:


> I need to clarify my earlier response.
> 
> Isee she already has a visa so I assume it is an H-1B visitor visa valid for 10 years. This allows her to visit the US for up to 6 months every year. You can get married with this visa.
> Since you intend on obtaining a permenent resident card for her it would be wise to review all of you options before you get married.
> I-129 is a fiance visa that allows you to bring the person you intend to marry into the US, and once there you both need to be legally married within a specified time period (90 days). Once verified then USCIS will issue a "green card". After a certain period has past she will then need to go and file for an "adjustment of status" which will result in the 10 year permanent resident card being issued.
> I-130 is a family based visa for persons already married. There are an unlimited number of visas (permanent resident cards) available for immediate family members of a US citizen (husband, wife, child/children under the age of 21). The downside to this one is the time it takes to get it issued can be up to a year or longer. On the positive side on first issue the permanent resident card is valid for 10 years.
> I am assuming she has not overstayed her visa she currently has, has no criminal record, and has not been in deportation/removal proceedings. If she has some skeleton in her closet it becomes much more difficult to do the above.


You are exactly right. She does have an H-1B visitor visa. She has never overstayed her visa and her record is flawless. As a Federal employee of the Mexican government with a security clearance, she often travels to the US on official business. Really, she has little desire to live in the United States, but we both want her to have whatever documentation she needs to travel to the US.

We will live in MX most of the time, both because of her job and she has little desire to live in the US. Based on what you are saying, it appears the I-130 is the way to go, since she already has a visitor visa and time is not a huge factor. What it boils down to is cost and what is the easiest.

Thank you for your thorough answer and valuable input. This is very helpful and gives us some food for thought.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*6 months a year*



flybeech said:


> You are exactly right. She does have an H-1B visitor visa. She has never overstayed her visa and her record is flawless. As a Federal employee of the Mexican government with a security clearance, she often travels to the US on official business. Really, she has little desire to live in the United States, but we both want her to have whatever documentation she needs to travel to the US.
> 
> We will live in MX most of the time, both because of her job and she has little desire to live in the US. Based on what you are saying, it appears the I-130 is the way to go, since she already has a visitor visa and time is not a huge factor. What it boils down to is cost and what is the easiest.
> 
> Thank you for your thorough answer and valuable input. This is very helpful and gives us some food for thought.



Here is another thing to consider. If she works in Mexico and you apply for her permanent residence status after you are married and she does not live six months per year in the US she will need to get permission to leave the US for longer than six months or forfeit her permanent residence status. Only a naturalized citizen can come and go as they please. Sometimes they will not grant an overstay out of the country for various reasons. If it is obvious she has no desire to migrate to the US you will have problems with the INS in the US. You could apply later with no problem. The first permanent resident card is only good for 2 years, I think, this might have changed, when the marriage is resent. Every time she enters the us and has pending US immigration forms filed or has a status she will have to tell them at the border or airport or risk deportation.


----------



## aaron1234

flybeech said:


> SHOCKING! Am I understanding correctly? No matter where we marry, her US visa could be seized and she could be deported simply for marrying me? Her visa does not expire until 2017 and I assumed that in that time, we could simply convert her visa to permanent resident status, ourselves. I never dreamed that marrying me would make her a de-facto illegal alien!
> 
> I wouldn't want to do anything to jepordize her visa and I need to study the problem further. I am hopeful that the good folks here can offer some links and advise supporting or debunking the belief that marriage to an American is a violation of the terms of her visa, resulting in the forfeiture of her visa and her subsequent deportation as a criminal.


Sounds like my wife and I. We are getting the boot from the USA after being married for 6 years. I am so scared to have to start over.


----------



## circle110

There are a few things involved here, plus another option, that no one has mentioned.

1. You can legally marry in the US with a tourist visa (a tourist visa is a B-2, not a B-1 as previously stated... B-1 is for business people). However, if she enters the country knowing that she will marry you and she doesn't tell them at the border crossing, it is visa fraud and you run the risk of losing the visa. Of course, it would be difficult to later prove her intentions at the time of entry but it technically it is visa fraud. If she enters the country and then is later "inspired" to marry you, then it is legal. Who could tell the difference? I don't know know, but that is the law and USCIS could make a case if they wanted to. And if you tell them at the border that she wants to enter the country to marry you, she will be denied entry. Catch-22. I talked to some lawyers about this and they all advised not marrying in the US to avoid any possible suspicion of visa fraud.

2. Regardless of where you marry, if you reside in Mexico for 6 months or more and you have your FM3/no-inmigrante/residente temporal visa, you have the option of applying for her US permanent residency using what is called "Direct Consular Filing". This is the least expensive and fastest way to get residency for her. You file directly at the US consulate in Mexico and it can be processed in 4 months or less -- sometimes weeks. The other options mentioned by cscscs007 generally take 8-12 months and cost in the neighborhood of $2000 USD instead of the $900 that DCF costs. 

What was mentioned previously regarding a green card holder having to live in the US for 6 months minimum per year is true. If she has a job in Mexico I'm not sure how you guys can pull that off. If she is gone from the US for more than 6 months, the green card will probably get revoked and you're back to square one but worse off because they may never give her another shot at permanent residency.


----------



## borisyjessi

Wow- I never thought it would be so complicated! I found this very interesting and informative.


----------



## joelpb

*b-2 visa*

[my future wife lives in mexacli and works there. we plan on getting married in a few months. she plans on working for 2 more years. if we get married on a b-2 but live in mexico for two years would they consider it visa fraud? then we could go the 1-30 way. we would have plenty of time. or the consular way. which way cost the least? thanks









QUOTE=borisyjessi;573970]Wow- I never thought it would be so complicated! I found this very interesting and informative.[/QUOTE]


----------



## circle110

You plan on entering the US on her B2, getting married there and then returning to Mexico to live for 2 years?

If that's the case, then technically it would be visa fraud because she knows when entering the country that she will marry you there and that is what makes it fraud. How USCIS could prove that is unclear but even the suspicion of it could cause troubles with the I-130. However, since you plan to wait 2 years before applying for the I-130 that will mitigate the situation. The fact that you are not going to use your marriage to try to get her I-130 green card status right away makes them much less suspicious.

I have talked with at least 2 couples who did just what you are thinking about and they had no troubles when they applied for an I-130 months or years later. USCIS' biggest worry is marriage fraud, where the marriage is a sham just to get a green card for the foreign partner. They are not as worried about where you got married unless it somehow appears that she might still be in the US at the time you apply for the I-130 (both partener must have been living in Mexico for 6 months at the time of applying). Applying two years later and with proof of a domicile in Mexico should not cause much suspicion on their part.

If you marry in Mexico then there is no issue at all. We were going to marry in the US but now we are having doubts because of the possibility of fraud suspicion messing up her visa status or the status of an I-130 application if we ever decide to go that route in the future. We're thinking -- better safe than sorry. If you don't need to get married in the US, then it's "safer" to get married in Mexico.


----------



## joelpb

*marriage in mexico*

thanks 110

she comes to the us all the time to my house. she has to more years to work.

she owns 3 homes in mexico so when we get married i will move down with 
her. we plan on spending weekends in the us until she retires and then move to the usa. she like it here but we plan on getting a place in or close to ensenada 
for the summers. it is to hot here in the summers and we like it there. it just 
makes me mad at all the hasselles they put you through. that is why i asked
if the consular way was the best esaiest way to go also the cheapest way.








OTE=circle110;585775]You plan on entering the US on her B2, getting married there and then returning to Mexico to live for 2 years?

If that's the case, then technically it would be visa fraud because she knows when entering the country that she will marry you there and that is what makes it fraud. How USCIS could prove that is unclear but even the suspicion of it could cause troubles with the I-130. However, since you plan to wait 2 years before applying for the I-130 that will mitigate the situation. The fact that you are not going to use your marriage to try to get her I-130 green card status right away makes them much less suspicious.

I have talked with at least 2 couples who did just what you are thinking about and they had no troubles when they applied for an I-130 months or years later. USCIS' biggest worry is marriage fraud, where the marriage is a sham just to get a green card for the foreign partner. They are not as worried about where you got married unless it somehow appears that she might still be in the US at the time you apply for the I-130 (both partener must have been living in Mexico for 6 months at the time of applying). Applying two years later and with proof of a domicile in Mexico should not cause much suspicion on their part.

If you marry in Mexico then there is no issue at all. We were going to marry in the US but now we are having doubts because of the possibility of fraud suspicion messing up her visa status or the status of an I-130 application if we ever decide to go that route in the future. We're thinking -- better safe than sorry. If you don't need to get married in the US, then it's "safer" to get married in Mexico.[/QUOTE]


----------



## circle110

Consular is indeed the cheapest way ($900 versus $1800). All the ways are a paperwork pain in the rear, including consular. 

However, it doesn't seem that you're seeing the important point that you (not her) must live in Mexico for at least 6 months and have your resident visa before you can even apply for consular filing for her. Since you say that you live in the US, it sounds like your only option is a fiancee visa for her unless you can move to Mexico for a bare minimum of 6 months.

Another major point that your plan doesn't seem to take into consideration is that getting her resident (green card) status will mean that she will have to live in the US for a minimum of 6 months per year or she will lose that resident status/green card. If you guys live in Mexico, she will loose her resident status after 6 months and all your effort and money will be wasted.

I'd do some more research if i were you before you move forward.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Marriage to Mexican in Mexico*



circle110 said:


> Consular is indeed the cheapest way ($900 versus $1800). All the ways are a paperwork pain in the rear, including consular.
> 
> However, it doesn't seem that you're seeing the important point that you (not her) must live in Mexico for at least 6 months and have your resident visa before you can even apply for consular filing for her. Since you say that you live in the US, it sounds like your only option is a fiancee visa for her unless you can move to Mexico for a bare minimum of 6 months.
> 
> Another major point that your plan doesn't seem to take into consideration is that getting her resident (green card) status will mean that she will have to live in the US for a minimum of 6 months per year or she will lose that resident status/green card. If you guys live in Mexico, she will loose her resident status after 6 months and all your effort and money will be wasted.
> 
> I'd do some more research if i were you before you move forward.


It will cost about $6800.00 pesos for a foreigner to marry a Mexican in Mexico.


----------



## circle110

AlanMexicali said:


> It will cost about $6800.00 pesos for a foreigner to marry a Mexican in Mexico.


You're right about that cost AlanMexicali, but he was not asking about the costs for marrying a Mexican in Mexico, he was asking about costs of direct consular filing for getting permanent residency for his fiancee as opposed to a K1 fiancee visa or K3 spousal visa. Different issue. 

(I was wrong in a post in another thread where I stated the costs for marriage by a foreigner to a Mexican citizen. I stand corrected.)

Exact current cost comparison in US dollars for residency methods:

Direct Consular Filing (takes 4 months):
I-130 -- $945
Marriage in Mexico -- $553 (Not absolutely necessary to marry in Mexico, but it eliminates possible questions by USCIS)
Total: $1498 (or less if married in US instead of Mexico)

K1 Fiancee visa (takes 12 months):
K1 -- $1805
Marriage in US - $60-$100
Total: $1865 - $1905

K3 Spousal visa (takes 14 months):
K3 -- $1705
Marriage in Mexico -- $553 (marriage must take place in Mexico )
Total: $2358

Consular filing is the cheapest and fastest but, as I stated in the previous post, the OP has some issues to work out in his plan. There is a great site called visa journey dot com that goes into depth on the costs and issues involved in obtaining US residency as well as all the other US visas available.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Great info.*



circle110 said:


> You're right about that cost AlanMexicali, but he was not asking about the costs for marrying a Mexican in Mexico, he was asking about costs of direct consular filing for getting permanent residency for his fiancee as opposed to a K1 fiancee visa or K3 spousal visa. Different issue. .


OK. Thanks for all the info. One day in the near future my Mexican wife will be retiring. We still haven't really thought about all this yet. She does understand about living 6 months per 12 month period in the US if and when I file for her status/might decide not to file. That is why I haven't. Since being married she has crossed with me into the US and we tell them we are husband and wife and they seem to not ask any further questions except where does she live. If they are concerned I am sure his girlfriend could hand in her B2 and just cross with her "Border passing card."


----------



## tdemex

*Slightly off topic*



AlanMexicali said:


> It will cost about $6800.00 pesos for a foreigner to marry a Mexican in Mexico.


I've been with my Mexican wife for 11 years. I've lived there and worked there on and off during this peroid. I'm 64 she's 53. I've been working in upper Michigan for a year. She came up to visit last December. We got married in a civil court up here, she returned to MX. My question is we will be living in Mexico, but When I pass away I want her to get my Social Security.....Does anyone have any thoughts or advise on this? I haven't done anything yet as far as paperwork goes. Thanks, tdemex


----------



## joelpb

*SS#*

just take her down to the ss ofice and get her a number. i knew a man who had a green card and lived with a woman a got her a number and she got his insurance and his wife gets his ss check. since he died.













UOTE=tdemex;586918]I've been with my Mexican wife for 11 years. I've lived there and worked there on and off during this peroid. I'm 64 she's 53. I've been working in upper Michigan for a year. She came up to visit last December. We got married in a civil court up here, she returned to MX. My question is we will be living in Mexico, but When I pass away I want her to get my Social Security.....Does anyone have any thoughts or advise on this? I haven't done anything yet as far as paperwork goes. Thanks, tdemex[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlanMexicali

*SSI benifits*



tdemex said:


> I've been with my Mexican wife for 11 years. I've lived there and worked there on and off during this peroid. I'm 64 she's 53. I've been working in upper Michigan for a year. She came up to visit last December. We got married in a civil court up here, she returned to MX. My question is we will be living in Mexico, but When I pass away I want her to get my Social Security.....Does anyone have any thoughts or advise on this? I haven't done anything yet as far as paperwork goes. Thanks, tdemex


This would be a good topic for another thread. I just Googled it and the SSI website says a spouse can receive, I think it said, not sure, 50% of a deceased spouses benefits depending on their own SSI situation. Does that spouse have to have a social security number ... I would assume so, but couldn't find the answer?


----------



## tdemex

AlanMexicali said:


> This would be a good topic for another thread. I just Googled it and the SSI website says a spouse can receive, I think it said, not sure, 50% of a deceased spouses benefits depending on their own SSI situation. Does that spouse have to have a social security number ... I would assume so, but couldn't find the answer?


She's back in Mexico now. We live in Monterrey and she told me to stay away because of the Narco problem. I've been through the forms more than once. There is one that says we must file first so that the FEDs recognise the marriage for $480, then the Green Card is easier? But I just read here where someone said we have to live in the USA for the Green Card we are not going to do that I'm building a home just outside Monterrey. All I want is for her to be able to get my SS. I went to H&R Block to do my taxes and claim her, but they said I couldn't because of no SS#. There is a form for a temp SS# but it says not to do it, if she is eldigable for Green Card... LOL! this is crazy.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Slp*



tdemex said:


> She's back in Mexico now. We live in Monterrey and she told me to stay away because of the Narco problem. I've been through the forms more than once. There is one that says we must file first so that the FEDs recognise the marriage for $480, then the Green Card is easier? But I just read here where someone said we have to live in the USA for the Green Card we are not going to do that I'm building a home just outside Monterrey. All I want is for her to be able to get my SS. I went to H&R Block to do my taxes and claim her, but they said I couldn't because of no SS#. There is a form for a temp SS# but it says not to do it, if she is eldigable for Green Card... LOL! this is crazy.


We seem to be in almost the same position. Our house in SLP is just waiting for the carpenter to finish up inside with the doors and closets and a few plumbing things left to do. It was started in Oct.

One of my brother in laws and his family live in Monterrey. Never been there yet.


----------



## DNP

Worse thing you can do? Panic. Slow down, take a deep breath.

It's nice to know and understand all the steps you need to take, and the lack of clarity is frustrating.

In my opinion, the first step is clear though, getting married.

One step at a time may be the best strategy for moving forward at this time. Panic is the worst strategy.



tdemex said:


> She's back in Mexico now. We live in Monterrey and she told me to stay away because of the Narco problem. I've been through the forms more than once. There is one that says we must file first so that the FEDs recognise the marriage for $480, then the Green Card is easier? But I just read here where someone said we have to live in the USA for the Green Card we are not going to do that I'm building a home just outside Monterrey. All I want is for her to be able to get my SS. I went to H&R Block to do my taxes and claim her, but they said I couldn't because of no SS#. There is a form for a temp SS# but it says not to do it, if she is eldigable for Green Card... LOL! this is crazy.


----------



## tdemex

AlanMexicali said:


> We seem to be in almost the same position. Our house in SLP is just waiting for the carpenter to finish up inside with the doors and closets and a few plumbing things left to do. It was started in Oct.


 I worked in Saltillo installing an assemblyline for the Aztec 11 years ago and fell in love with the area and people and my wife. But didn't plan on the drug cartels being so intrusive, to say the least. Have great piece of property with a great view. I 've built a lot of solar homes and thought I'd do it there using adobe. It's very hard with me not being there. But I've got to get her covered by my Social Security, if I don't and something happens to me, she is screwed. I'm worried about it frankly, I don't plan on passing yet and am in good health, but you never know......


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Gated guarded community*

My wife had a rental house that the long term renters bought and rolled the money over into a lot on a just opened gated community. This is several years ago. 

I was an electronics/electrical/mechanical maintenance technician for a DVD/CD/Video factory for 15 years. Before that I worked in TV studio electronic maintenance and installation. 

What kind of automated machinery is at Aztec, I think it is a tile manufacture .. ovens and conveyors etc.


----------



## tdemex

AlanMexicali said:


> My wife had a rental house that the long term renters bought and rolled the money over into a lot on a just opened gated community. This is several years ago.
> 
> I was an electronics/electrical/mechanical maintenance technician for a DVD/CD/Video factory for 15 years. Before that I worked in TV studio electronic maintenance and installation.
> 
> What kind of automated machinery is at Aztec, I think it is a tile manufacture .. ovens and conveyors etc.


Sorry it was for General Motors it was a Pontiac Aztec and also on the same line was the Buick Rendezvous. I was also involved in the HRT integration study. Really miss it and would like to do one more product launch!


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Honda*



tdemex said:


> Sorry it was for General Motors it was a Pontiac Aztec and also on the same line was the Buick Rendezvous. I was also involved in the HRT integration study. Really miss it and would like to do one more product launch!


We have gone off topic. Honda is building a $800,000,000.00 Dlr. plant in Celaya GTO. to be opened in 2014.


----------



## tdemex

*Saw it!*



AlanMexicali said:


> We have gone off topic. Honda is building a $800,000,000.00 Dlr. plant in Celaya GTO. to be opened in 2014.


 I have 2 google alerts (daily) one is "Mexico Manufacturing"{ , the other is "Monterrey Mexico". Needless to say I keep up with all the action there... LOL! Would luv to get involved in that, I'm checking my networking pertners for any info as we speak.... I'm also amazed at the companies still moving down there with the narco situation....


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Road checkpoints*



tdemex said:


> I have 2 google alerts (daily) one is "Mexico Manufacturing"{ , the other is "Monterrey Mexico". Needless to say I keep up with all the action there... LOL! Would luv to get involved in that, I'm checking my networking pertners for any info as we speak.... I'm also amazed at the companies still moving down there with the narco situation....


Last week we drove to Mexico City. No military and federal checkpoints going south. One going north on the 57 between Queretaro and SLP. My wife took a business trip to Cuidad Valles SLP, 4 hours east, recently and there was 4 checkpoints going there and one coming back.

My brother in law from Monterrey used to come to SLP about every 4 or 5 weeks, his wife's family live here also. Before Christmas he bought a new SUV and hasn't been here since New Years, Odd?


----------



## tdemex

*Sad*



AlanMexicali said:


> Last week we drove to Mexico City. No military and federal checkpoints going south. One going north on the 57 between Queretaro and SLP. My wife took a business trip to Cuidad Valles SLP, 4 hours east, recently and there was 4 checkpoints going there and one coming back.
> 
> My brother in law from Monterrey used to come to SLP about every 4 or 5 weeks, his wife's family live here also. Before Christmas he bought a new SUV and hasn't been here since New Years, Odd?


 It's so bad there, Before I left to work here in upper Michigan, I was scared of the check points the narcos have the same trucks and uniforms. You don't know whos is who. As far as a new SUV, my friend in Monterrey got one. Within a week it was stolen. Have you talked to him at all? It's a sad state in Monterrey now, as I said my wife told me to stay in the states for now. If I go home and one of my nieghbors mentions it to someone our lives could be at stake...


----------



## AlanMexicali

tdemex said:


> It's so bad there, Before I left to work here in upper Michigan, I was scared of the check points the narcos have the same trucks and uniforms. You don't know whos is who. As far as a new SUV, my friend in Monterrey got one. Within a week it was stolen. Have you talked to him at all? It's a sad state in Monterrey now, as I said my wife told me to stay in the states for now. If I go home and one of my nieghbors mentions it to someone our lives could be at stake...


I would doubt you personally have anything to worry about unless you outwardly seem very wealthy, not just because you are an American, especially in Monterrey as there are more Americans there than were I live. I did read about the many kidnappings in the area where they ask about a $1500.00 dollar release fee.

My brother in law sends e-mails and phones. One thing I know about some Mexican families [there were 11 children in her family, now 10] is they don't seem to ask questions when trying to discover motives for others actions, the private thing. I might NOW speculate he has decided to stay put and might be concerned about bringing his new, their only reliable vehicle, to SLP on the highway, even in daylight hours. I could be wrong but Borderland Beat is not reporting good things in that state now.

When my wife travels around her state on business they have several drivers and the vehicles are marked with the Secrearia De Salud.


----------

